# How to set SVS SB12Plus for music stereo setup!



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I have just bought SB12+ for my room stereo music setup. I am using Usher X-718 as stand mounts. They have frequency response down to 42Hz at 3dB.
I use a separate cable from power amp to drive to SB12+ as I have a audiophile Pre-power combo which doesn't have sub out.
What is the best way to set up SB12+ for music? Till I buy RS spl meter and cables I need to setup it for perfect integration with Ushers.
Setting room compensation and PEQ off with crossover set to 40Hz? Is that the best way?

Thanks!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

IMO, from the preouts of your pre pro into the left and right inputs of the SB12, from the SB12 outputs into the amplifier inputs is the best way to connect a 2 channel setup.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Yes I see the logic! But then I need long interconnects (Very expensive the ones I use for that length) and I fear that mediocre bypass filter in sub degrading the overall sound quality to power amp! Distortion and noise? Just a thought!


----------



## Alex at SVS (May 13, 2008)

Well, if your Pre-power combo doesn't have a sub out then I'd assume it doesn't have a way to handle the crossover from the Ushers to the SB12. From what you've described the only crossover available would in the SB12 (which is very high quality and won't add distortion). If you don't use that crossover then you're letting the SB12 and Ushers natural rolloff create the crossover, which won't be pretty and the transition between the two will be very rough unless that's a 1 in a billion lucky matches between speaker and sub where the rolloffs just happen to match at the exact same rate and same frequencies. Not likely though.


----------

